
The man who buried his treasure in a poem - dsr12
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/books/10302886/The-man-who-buried-his-treasure-in-a-poem.html
======
dsr12
Many claim they’ve solved Forrest Fenn riddle, but treasure hunt continues:
[http://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/many-
claim-...](http://www.santafenewmexican.com/news/local_news/many-claim-they-
ve-solved-forrest-fenn-riddle-but-
treasure/article_3605fc91-a501-5764-b47e-5bf2efdab234.html)

